# lifestyle tests for ovarian reserve/more education abt the reproductive lifespan



## recorder (Jun 14, 2009)

Dear beautiful, young 'older' ladies

I have put two polls on the forum:

 Would you have liked lifestyle tests for ovarian reserve? (FHS and AMH hormone tests that you could have got in your early/mid 30s like a routine blood test that _may_ help you gauge your reproductive potential, thus helping planning a bit more?)

 Do you think that Sex education in schools (with its current very heavy emphasis on teenage pregnancy) should be re-balanced to include sensible information about the sometimes rapid and often very unpredictable and unfair decline in reproductive potential in women over about 35? (Also pointing out that many of the IVF celebrity first time pregnancies post 40 years old are with donor eggs from much younger women - giving the illusion that reproduction for everyone post 40 is routine and easy; it is for some of course, and that's great but for others sadly it is not true because we all have a finite supply of eggs and we cannot predict with ease who has drawn the short straw)

Please do vote in the polls - that would be great.


----------

